#  > انجمن آموزش الكترونیک >  > بخش تابلو روان-LED MATRIX >  > بخش تابلو ثابت LED >  >  فیلم تابلو ثابت با ال ای دی رنگی RGB با افکت های مختلف

## jfrras

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*2031574973*,*2elyas*,*4900234605*,*72054*,*880310281*,*AB88*,*abab*,*abil_jef*,*abolfazl523*,*abraham70*,*aisam*,*ajamee*,*akbar_gh*,*aking22*,*AKMA*,*alfatak*,*ali h7*,*ali5408*,*aliabas*,*alialaei*,*alikarami126*,*Alikia*,*Ali_mehdidoost*,*AMB69114*,*aminp61*,*amiriyo*,*amirse*,*amirtebyan*,*amrhpr792*,*anahyt*,*apa*,*aramis*,*Arash44*,*arbit*,*arian51*,*arshad256*,*asad1*,*asren*,*ataghavi*,*atfh*,*avr*,*azhir.7*,*baharam j*,*baran17862*,*barghi63*,*beniamin.aza*,*bluee*,*bni24*,*borhan-17*,*ccct82*,*chisti*,*com-service*,*d.rmardin*,*data1*,*dayelecomp*,*DeDe*,*DELTASYSTEM*,*digitale*,*dllgh*,*Ebadiyan*,*ebi2012*,*Ebrahim 216*,*elka-toos*,*emran 622*,*exirstar110*,*farzad_jupit*,*fazan*,*fhfh*,*g.power*,*ghasemimahdi*,*glaxi_x*,*golham*,*hadi farahan*,*haftsepehr*,*hamed.9999*,*hamednamavar*,*hamid tak*,*hamid67*,*hamidr2007*,*hamid_32*,*Harkas*,*hassan3*,*hlya*,*hossein mokh*,*h_jal*,*jac*,*josephx86*,*j_n*,*kamalsr1353*,*kavosh83*,*khaled2152*,*Khalili*,*khebreh*,*khosravi985*,*khosrow29*,*kia1234*,*KTA*,*lasl*,*lfarhadl*,*m.er*,*m2007_mail*,*majid2991*,*majid34*,*mak3798*,*mamadtv*,*maniaf69*,*mansooripooy*,*marcopoloasd*,*mashkanis*,*mdssoft*,*mehdi1359*,*mehdi136666*,*MEHDIESLAMI*,*mehdisoroosh*,*mehran-sat*,*mehran_mpa*,*mehrdad14996*,*mh.shiravand*,*MHMSoft*,*mil4d*,*miladtv*,*misam124*,*mm13877*,*mnbn*,*mnrlsd*,*mo1349*,*mobaraki*,*mohamad41*,*mohammad_4568*,*moosametal*,*morich*,*mortezabrtr*,*morteza_420*,*mostafa_net*,*m_kazemi7*,*nadera59*,*nadigraphic*,*nbagheri*,*NICHICON*,*nima05190000*,*ninja66*,*novinp*,*ojo*,*omidbaran*,*onlyiran*,*ooxoo*,*pars co*,*parsa2000*,*pedram*,*peymanelec*,*pitpitak100*,*poorang_na*,*poorya1990*,*poorya2012*,*qadir*,*qelem*,*r.m405*,*rasha_rigit*,*rasty2489*,*Reza Fallah*,*reza13601360*,*REZA164690*,*reza2227*,*rezadoost*,*rezaroshan*,*reza_el68*,*rezss*,*saeedi_mreza*,*saeedzz21*,*saeid2937*,*saeidi_csc*,*saghar1*,*saiedmosa*,*Saied_3239*,*sajadranjbar*,*samaram*,*santatel*,*sardarshams*,*sarjukhe*,*sarw62*,*sattar62*,*seyedmahmud*,*Shami*,*shayan2001*,*shb2*,*shovaliesia*,*siasina*,*siavash.hdr*,*signel*,*sinamhc2*,*Sina_Browser*,*sirosanbari*,*sky_man847*,*soheilzahedy*,*solara*,*solaymani*,*sonyservice*,*sshhrryy*,*s_ali_m*,*tablighat*,*tajik*,*tamirk*,*targool1410*,*techno.persi*,*thfthfthf*,*topoly*,*Torkamany*,*v00rujak*,*Vahidporoton*,*varneg*,*vatani*,*viter*,*zh5424853*,*اسدترابی*,*اقای مهندس*,*بابک مسافر*,*رامین 488*,*رحیم66*,*رسول21*,*ساخر*,*سونی*,*صابری*,*غزال4*,*فففرشید*,*فلاحتی*,*قیصر*,*مارشال*,*محمد سخی پور*,*مهدی امجدی*,*هادیان*,*پویاسیستم*,*یوسف رحیم پور*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## ajamee

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*2elyas*,*aramis*,*d.rmardin*,*jfrras*,*khaled2152*,*Khalili*,*lfarhadl*,*pedram*,*REZA164690*,*sardarshams*,*صابری*,*قیصر*

----------


## sardarshams

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*2elyas*,*aramis*,*d.rmardin*,*jfrras*,*kavosh83*,*khaled2152*,*Khalili*,*lfarhadl*,*REZA164690*,*Shami*,*صابری*,*قیصر*

----------


## jfrras

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*2elyas*,*Alikia*,*d.rmardin*,*kavosh83*,*Khalili*,*lfarhadl*,*REZA164690*,*sardarshams*,*sky_man847*,*صابری*,*قیصر*

----------


## sky_man847

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*abab*,*aisam*,*alfatak*,*aliabas*,*AMB69114*,*amrhpr792*,*arbit*,*asad1*,*avr*,*barghi63*,*bayerami*,*bni24*,*d.rmardin*,*dllgh*,*emran 622*,*fhfh*,*hamid67*,*hamid_32*,*h_jal*,*jac*,*jfrras*,*j_n*,*kavosh83*,*khaled2152*,*Khalili*,*khebreh*,*lfarhadl*,*maniaf69*,*mashkanis*,*Masoud_Y*,*mdssoft*,*mehdi1359*,*mehran-sat*,*mehran_mpa*,*MHMSoft*,*miladtv*,*misam124*,*morteza_420*,*nadera59*,*nbagheri*,*NICHICON*,*parsa2000*,*pqow*,*rasha_rigit*,*REZA164690*,*reza_el68*,*saeid2937*,*sajadranjbar*,*sattar62*,*siasina*,*siavash.hdr*,*sonyservice*,*tablighat*,*targool1410*,*techno.persi*,*thfthfthf*,*varneg*,*viter*,*بابک مسافر*,*صابری*,*غزال4*,*یوسف رحیم پور*

----------


## sky_man847

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*4900234605*,*AB88*,*abab*,*alfatak*,*AMB69114*,*amrhpr792*,*arbit*,*avr*,*barghi63*,*bayerami*,*bluee*,*bluejob*,*borhan-17*,*com-service*,*d.rmardin*,*data1*,*dllgh*,*Ebrahim 216*,*ehsanhaji*,*emran 622*,*esmaeel*,*farzad_jupit*,*fhfh*,*gholamzadeh*,*hamid67*,*hamid_32*,*h_jal*,*jac*,*jfrras*,*j_n*,*kaka937*,*khaled2152*,*khebreh*,*khosravi985*,*lfarhadl*,*majid2991*,*maniaf69*,*mashkanis*,*mdssoft*,*mehdi1359*,*MEHDIESLAMI*,*mehran_mpa*,*MHMSoft*,*miladtv*,*misam124*,*moosametal*,*nadera59*,*nbagheri*,*NICHICON*,*nima05190000*,*omidbaran*,*ooxoo*,*pc repairman*,*poorya1990*,*rasha_rigit*,*Reza Fallah*,*reza_el68*,*sajadranjbar*,*sattar62*,*siasina*,*siavash.hdr*,*tablighat*,*tajik*,*tamim1*,*targool1410*,*techno.persi*,*TRZ*,*viter*,*xl150*,*بابک مسافر*,*صابری*,*غزال4*,*یوسف رحیم پور*

----------


## sky_man847

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*2xboys*,*4900234605*,*abab*,*alfatak*,*aliabas*,*AMB69114*,*amrhpr792*,*arbit*,*avr*,*barghi63*,*bayerami*,*bluee*,*bluejob*,*borhan-17*,*ccct82*,*d.rmardin*,*digitale*,*dllgh*,*ehsanhaji*,*esmaeel*,*exirstar110*,*farzad_jupit*,*fhfh*,*gholamzadeh*,*hamid67*,*hamid_32*,*h_jal*,*jac*,*jfrras*,*j_n*,*khaled2152*,*khebreh*,*khosravi985*,*lfarhadl*,*majid2991*,*maniaf69*,*mansooripooy*,*mashkanis*,*mdssoft*,*mehdi1359*,*mehran_mpa*,*misam124*,*nadera59*,*nbagheri*,*NICHICON*,*omidbaran*,*parsa2000*,*pc repairman*,*poorya1990*,*pqow*,*rasha_rigit*,*reza_el68*,*saeedi_mreza*,*saeid2937*,*sajadranjbar*,*sattar62*,*shb2*,*siasina*,*siavash.hdr*,*signel*,*Sina_Browser*,*sirosanbari*,*tablighat*,*tajik*,*tamim1*,*targool1410*,*techno.persi*,*thfthfthf*,*topoly*,*بابک مسافر*,*رسول21*,*صابری*,*یوسف رحیم پور*

----------


## sky_man847

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*alfatak*,*AMB69114*,*amrhpr792*,*anahyt*,*arbit*,*avr*,*barghi63*,*bayerami*,*bni24*,*borhan-17*,*d.rmardin*,*DELTASYSTEM*,*digitale*,*dllgh*,*ehsanhaji*,*exirstar110*,*fhfh*,*gholamzadeh*,*hamid67*,*hamid_32*,*h_jal*,*jac*,*j_n*,*khaled2152*,*khebreh*,*lfarhadl*,*mahdi msi*,*majid2991*,*mak3798*,*mashkanis*,*mdssoft*,*mehdi1359*,*mehran_mpa*,*misam124*,*mnrlsd*,*nadera59*,*nbagheri*,*NICHICON*,*omidbaran*,*parsa2000*,*poorya1990*,*pqow*,*rasha_rigit*,*saeedi_mreza*,*sajadranjbar*,*sattar62*,*shb2*,*siasina*,*signel*,*Sina_Browser*,*tablighat*,*tamim1*,*targool1410*,*techno.persi*,*thfthfthf*,*topoly*,*بابک مسافر*,*رسول21*,*صابری*,*مسعود نصوحی*,*یوسف رحیم پور*

----------

